# New herps, 3 tanks.



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I am going to be getting a 6' and 2 3' foot tanks on a stand soon and want some herps. I was thinking of getting a pacman frog in one of the 3'. Is there a frog like a pacman frog but bigger? I want to decide now so i can get everything ready. I am getting a chameleon also but he will be free roaming. I would prefer something stranger than usual and an omnivour would be a bonus. I like maly uromastyx (sp) but they cost £95 at my lfs, which is a big chunk of the budget. I don't even mind if i have only 1 tiny anole or something in the 6' as long as it requires an enclosure that i can make look good, like a rainforest.
I think you get the idea, also if there is such a thing as something that will rip up a mouse between a group that would be perfect. (a dead mouse).


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there are los of bullfrogs and toads u can put in a 3' tank
a pacman only needs 10g tank for life 
there are lots of snakes that would fit in a 6' tnak
a 6' anole tank would be awesome since they are pretty sctive and u can make them a sick ass setup in that long of a tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

with the smaller tanks i would try something like a bullfrog in one and maybe a tokay or leopard geckos in the other one.

and for the 6' tank I would do something like anoles, tree frogs, and house geckos


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> with the smaller tanks i would try something like a bullfrog in one and maybe a tokay or leopard geckos in the other one.
> 
> and for the 6' tank I would do something like anoles, tree frogs, and house geckos


 in the same tank???

i aready have a leopard gecko in another tank and theres room in there for about 5 more.
I like giving my reptiles about 3X more space than needed, becuase i think it looks good. Maybe like 30 anoles in the 6'? That will cost aslot becuase they are about £14 each. They will also need alot of crickets. I might consider a snake but i prefer lizards. Are day geckos good pets? (those colourful ones?)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sure you could do 30 anoles in the 6' but just make sure you dont get to many males or you might run into a bunch of problems.

I have never personaly kept a day gecko but one of my friends has one and he loves the little guy


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i have just looked on

faunology

and anoles are £6. Its an idea, i might get 6 for the 3' instead and keep the 6' for something that needs the room. I don't want fill the tanks, then find something else and wish i got that instead.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what are bullfrogs like? help crockeeper please, you know every species alive i'm sure you can help.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

in that 6' you could put a jamican anole they get like 18'' to 20''
it would look cool


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what are they like to keep? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You may want to look into Bufo paracnemis, or Bufo marinus if you want a large amphibian...... here is a link to a US wholesaler who ships to europe all the time..

http://gherp.com/


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

With your free roaming cham, how are you going top provide it with the UV light it needs? It will also be akward to feed and keep warm, especially here in the UK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

j_burf said:


> With your free roaming cham, how are you going top provide it with the UV light it needs? It will also be akward to feed and keep warm, especially here in the UK


 I have put alot of thought into this. My plan so far is to have some plants in the corner of my room and a large tree. There will be lots of branches leaning againt the tree and i may expand it by adding more and more plants. I will have a uv light horizontally against the wall and a heat lamp hanging from above, but to one side of the tree. Hopefully this will alow it to comfortably regualte its heat. I am still not 100% sure of anything yet as i want to set this up, but also the 6' tank i am soon getting so i am not sure if i can do both. I am even getting a p setup which was unexpected so i will have to chose which is most suitable.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> You may want to look into Bufo paracnemis, or Bufo marinus if you want a large amphibian...... here is a link to a US wholesaler who ships to europe all the time..
> 
> http://gherp.com/


 That site sells the cheapest reptiles i've ever seen. They sell loads of different things but i don't know what they are and theres no picture.


----------

